# Nissan Juke-R Video 3: The Build Begins



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

After first announcing plans to build the car, Nissan has released a series of videos documenting the build process of what it calls "the world's fastest crossover."

The Juke-R as it's been labeled is an entirely custom creation, powered by a twin-turbo 3.8-liter V6 engine from the Nissan GT-R. Plus, it gets a roll cage and a wider track. Built by RML in the UK, which currently runs cars in the LMS, WTCC and BTCC series in Europe, this latest video details the build of the roll cage and chassis.

At this rate, it will be many more videos before we get to see the finished project.

Watch the video after the jump:

More: *Nissan Juke-R Video 3: The Build Begins* on Autoguide.com


----------

